
Optimizely Acquired by Episerver - rloomba
https://blog.optimizely.com/2020/09/03/epi-to-acquire-optimizely/
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24365479](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24365479),
which was posted earlier and points to a third party article rather than a
corporate press release.

Corporate press releases are mostly an exemption from HN's original-source
rule
([https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html))
because they are mostly evasive, unreadable mush. In this case the third-party
article says almost nothing, but at least it's readable.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=corporate%20press%20release%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=corporate%20press%20release%20by:dang&dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=true&sort=byDate&type=comment)

~~~
pmiller2
@dang, this is a great policy and should be incorporated explicitly into the
guidelines, IMO. I would also suggest applying this to scientific articles,
given how fluffy university press releases can be, as well.

~~~
dang
University press releases tend to be better, although they're clearly
promotional. The trouble with most scientific papers is that they're highly
specialized and, depending on the field, hard for outsiders to read. In those
cases we usually recommend submitting the best third-party article and linking
to the paper from the comments.

A similar category is legal rulings, which came up yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24357078](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24357078)

